# Back Bacon (Canadian Bacon)....



## SonnyE (Dec 26, 2018)

Today my first shot as Back Bacon (ala Disco) came out of its curing bag and is soaking in an Ice Water bath for an hour before heading into the fridge open for forming the Pellical.
The Pork Loin is all firmed up from the curing slumber and daily massage and turn over.
I'm imagining some tasty Bacon from this soon.

I learned Canadian Bacon is a favorite of the wife's. :confused:o_O
Good for me, it sure is easy to make.

Thank You, Disco!

After a good cold water rinse, Taking an ice water bath.







Patted dry with Paper Towels, Racked over a small cookie sheet and into the house fridge.
(Fat cap down)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 26, 2018)

You'll love it Sonny :)

Wait till you start messing around with different flavours right in the dry cure mix..


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 26, 2018)

Looking goo Sonny.
Waiting.
Gary


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks Guys.
Disco's video shows him waiting one day for the Pelicans to come around,
Then he smoked, aged two days, and sliced.
Since this is my first Back Bacon, I might cut a little to taste as it goes along.
I think the wife is confident I'm not trying to poison her now.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 26, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> You'll love it Sonny :)
> Wait till you start messing around with different flavours right in the dry cure mix..



I'd like to try some Peppered Back Bacon. But I know the wife won't touch that. So a small batch for that.
Otherwise, I'm pretty narrow minded about Tooti-Fruity stuff. 
Garlic Bacon?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 26, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I'd like to try some Peppered Back Bacon. But I know the wife won't touch that. So a small batch for that.
> Otherwise, I'm pretty narrow minded about Tooti-Fruity stuff.
> Garlic Bacon?


I see no reason garlic and pepper bacon won't work. I've done red pepper Canadian bacon and people liked it. Bit of a kick in the morning with them eggs and toast!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 26, 2018)

The last back bacon I did just had brown sugar, pepper and garlic powder on it.  Fantastic.
Gary


----------



## tropics (Dec 27, 2018)

Good start Sonny
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2018)

I just made a batch using tenderloins instead of loins.
WOW, what a difference!
I had cure #1, pepper, salt, sugar, garlic, & onion powder in the brine.
Then a light coat of pepper before smoking it!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 29, 2018)

And away she goes....
Lots going on, The new retired MES Smokehouse 40 Smoker is doing my Disco Bacon cold smoking today.
The temperature popped right up, the smoke started circulating very quickly from my Mailbox Mod into the big box.
But I didn't like it. Too much smoke, dense smoke.
So I pulled the tray, doused the hot pellets and dumped them in my heavy aluminum pan. Then reloaded the AMNPS with dust, and started in again. Nice TBS, I could see my bacon smoke taken.







Since I'm running low on the dust anyway, and had some semi-soggy pellets, I loaded about half a pan of P-lets and took them in to do the devolving of them with clean water.
So I started up the MES 30, set it for 275°, and 8 hours. Then put in my Sawdust Casserole to bake.
Woo-Hoo!
Bacon in the makin, and sawdust cake abakin!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 30, 2018)

Looking good.

Experiment with different recipes and techniques.

I switch between Pop's brine and Tenderquick/Brown Sugar/Garlic Powder/Onion Powder dry rub.

Always put a healthy coating of coarse ground black pepper regardless of whether wet cured or dry cured.


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2018)

Looking good! Watching!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 30, 2018)

disco said:


> Looking good! Watching!



After the tray finished, and the chunk cooled in the low 40's air (4.44° C Disco  ), I parked it in my curing fridge for the night. It smells like smoke. Beautiful, wonderful, smoke!
I'm tempted to fry some up for a taste.

My Apple Pellet casserole puffed up like a loaf of bread baking. 
I had to do an emergency dividing and shoveled a pile in a smaller steamer pan to finish it.
Steam was rolling out the MES stack at 01:30 when the dog and I did our last yard watering before bed.










6 hours of Apple Wood Dust smoked.       My eyes were bigger than my pan.


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2018)

You will be happy you waited to try it. The smoke will even out. I do wonder about one thing, did you smoke the bacon at 275 C or just the casserole?


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 30, 2018)

disco said:


> You will be happy you waited to try it. The smoke will even out. I do wonder about one thing, did you smoke the bacon at 275 C or just the casserole?



LOL! 
No, just the Apple Dust casserole. I'm Twice Baking it today. I think it is dry already. But want it damn dry.

I cold smoke my bacon, then cook the Sh__ out of it for serving. (Cold smoked = 68-78° (20-25.5° C) controlled temp.)
Sorry, but I like my bacon crisp. Or at least on the crispier side.
I find cold smoking is more to my liking, seems to have a nicer flavor to my pallet.

I do my Salmon on that side, too. But after smoking and packaging, I like it best boiled in the bag until it's hot. The added Dill flakes, oil in the fish, all combines to a wonderful flavor. Salmon is my Filet Mignon now.
But I've also done it with Bear's Step by Step. The second time I reduced the salt. Since being on a low sodium diet, I think I'm more sensitive to the taste of salt. So about half in any recipe is good to me.

Except cure, no, never mess with cure. If I err any way with my cure, it is slightly to the + side. Then make sure I hit the temperature marks to destroy it.  (Bacon crisp is certainly out there.) 

Love your video's, Disco. Thank You! 
Love all the Friendly Help here on SMF.


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2018)

Cool! Cold smoking makes the best texture IMHO but I find it harder to slice.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh I don't mind that.
I used that as part of my decision making to rationalize a slicer.
And glad I did. Makes nice even slices. Better than my rickety hand hacking.


----------



## disco (Dec 31, 2018)

Yes, but you are a rich American. Us poor Canadians have to consider cost!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 31, 2018)

disco said:


> Yes, but you are a rich American. Us poor Canadians have to consider cost!



Rich? Bah, Ha, Ha....

I've seen your slicer.
I was born in the dark, but it wasn't last night....


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 1, 2019)

Fine looking bacon you got going on there Sonny. Haven't delved into that aspect of smoking yet, but it's a coming.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 2, 2019)

O...K.....
Today I finished up with my first ever home cured Back Bacon. Canadian Bacon to us Ameericans.
What I call Disco Bacon.
I packaged up 2 pounds, and had some left overs for sampling.
I cut up the ends, and fried them up with 5 slices out of the packaged pieces.







This didn't last long around here.
Two slices disappeared right away.
I nibbled on the end pieces cut up into tid-bits.
Next time I looked there was one piece left, so I ate it.
We both agreed it was *delicious*.
And today I started another Disco's Bacon with part of a chunk of Loin I had.


----------



## disco (Jan 2, 2019)

Looks great! I hope you realize you are now addicted. Big like!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 2, 2019)

disco said:


> Looks great! I hope you realize you are now addicted. Big like!



Thanks Disco!
Got another underway immediately. This is going to be a real hit when word gets out around here.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 3, 2019)

Looks Good to me Sonny! Careful...new addiction on the horizon.. ;)


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 3, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Looks Good to me Sonny! Careful...new addiction on the horizon.. ;)



Well, if it's an addiction, it's one I'll gladly pursue. 

(Well, I guess I am, at the moment...)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 3, 2019)

Awesome bacon I make it all the time (with bears recipe) all comes out about the same.

Warren


----------

